# Grain - How Long Can You Keep It For?



## Mrs Wambesi (4/2/08)

Hi All,

Ok i know that this might be a stupid question, but i would like to buy Nick some grain for his birthday in July. He is going away (with work) for 3 weeks at the end of this month, so it would be great to buy it now, and put it away for later.

So my question is can i buy it now? or wait? and how long does it last? :huh: 

And as he is now in the process of going from kits to all grain, are their any particluar grains that i can buy that he would most likely use?

I dont want to ask him what he wants as i would like to try and suprise him. I know he likes pale ales like little creatures if that helps. :huh: 

Thanks for your help
Mrs Wambesi


----------



## haysie (4/2/08)

Mrs Wambsesi,

Cracked/crushed base grains you dont have a lot of time, i.e 1-3 weks depending on how you store it, Uncrushed is a different kettle of fish, buy reputable ala JW BB W/MANN etc etc, store it cool and dark , away from critters, it will last all year and beyond.
Particular grains? maybe speak to one of the sponsors, but always start with base, i.e some ale malt would be a great start.
Good Luck.

p.s when you find the right combination , can you please speak to mrs haysie :lol: 

Haysie


----------



## snagler (4/2/08)

I would like to help, but that sounds like uncharted territory to me  . It took me weeks to decide on my first AG recipe. 
My only advice would be to keep it simple with aussie ale grain. 

Perhaps you could make him a personnalised and ingraved mash paddle?


----------



## Back Yard Brewer (4/2/08)

I love APA's as well. JSGA,Little Creatures. In the same boat, I have just started to get my AG brewing in full swing. My first bags of Malt were Barret Burston Ale Malt.

BYB


----------



## the_fuzz (4/2/08)

haysie said:


> Cracked/crushed base grains you dont have a lot of time, i.e 1-3 weks depending on how you store it,



??? I cannot see why you think there is such a short shelf life - if you store it in an air tight container, in a dark area - I would be thinking more like 2-3 months B)


----------



## BusinessTime (4/2/08)

I'm also interested in an answer to this question as I was thinking of starting to buy grain in bulk. 

From what i've read (googling etc ...) Grain that is uncracked should last 6-12 months (some people say 6 some say 12). The only thing i really picked up was that humidity&temp/mold and bugs are the issues you want to control. An air tight tub that you could get from bunnings was what I was thinking of storing it in. 

Just my 2c feel free to correct me .

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Paleman (5/2/08)

I kept around 3 kilo's of crushed grain in the fridge, in a tight bag for around two months.

Resultant brew from these grains was outstanding. While doing the mash, the grains still smelt fresh and heavenly.


----------



## newguy (5/2/08)

Buy him a 25kg sack of 2 row base malt. The homebrew supplier will know what this is. Also get about 3-4kg of medium crystal/caramel malt. Anything else that he needs he can order himself. If he's been really good, also buy him about 500g of a high alpha acid hop for his bittering additions. Store the hops in the freezer.

Grain will keep for a long time. I've personally stored base malts for 18-24 months, and specialty malts (roasted, crystal, etc) for much longer than that. Just keep it dry and as cool as you can, but don't get worried if the storage temperature gets high. Low humidity is more important. I once bought 75kg of precrushed malt and I didn't use the last of it for about a year. It was fine - no issues with staling at all.

If you're worried about humidity or pests getting into the malt, buy some large rubbermaid containers with lids. They're what I use to store the malt when I open the bag. If you have a cat, keep the malt indoors so that there's no chance of mice finding it.


----------



## Hutch (5/2/08)

All good suggestions above - a sack or two of ale malt would be my pick (Marris Otter, Joe White, etc.).
Not meaning to rain on your parade, but don't forget that the grain comes "un-crushed", and needs to be crushed before being used. A grain mill is typically in the $200+ mark, which you might not be expecting to fork out.
Cheers, Hutch.


----------



## LethalCorpse (5/2/08)

craftbrewer have a cute little one for $99.

No affiliation etc, not even a satisfied customer, just spotted it when looking for my false bottom. As an aside, they're now all stainless! Win.


EDIT: actually, if it was me, I'd be leaning towards a mill as a present instead of the grain. He can buy the grain himself, and it's not nearly as sexy a present as a nice shiny stainless steel contraption. We're men - we're easily distracted by shiny metal things.


----------



## underback (5/2/08)

newguy said:


> Grain will keep for a long time. I've personally stored base malts for 18-24 months, and specialty malts (roasted, crystal, etc) for much longer than that. Just keep it dry and as cool as you can, but don't get worried if the storage temperature gets high. Low humidity is more important. I once bought 75kg of precrushed malt and I didn't use the last of it for about a year. It was fine - no issues with staling at all.


Ditto, all is good.

Cheers


----------



## 65bellett (5/2/08)

Mrs W, I hope you know what you are getting yoursef into enouraging All Grain as for me it has become very addictive. Last time I was at Grain and Grape I noticed that they do gift certificates as I am sure other Home Brew stores do. When starting out in All Grain as I am going down to the LHBS and having your recipe made up and getiing those last little tips are all part of the adventure. I know gift certificates can be a bit impersonal (my wife tells me all the time), but there is always some thing you need down at the LHBS.

65b


----------



## rough60 (5/2/08)

Will you marry me? Nah really my missus is very tolerant of my AG, not encouraging, but tolerant.
I'd say get a bag of pale, I use Joe White and am very happy with it. Then maybe pm Ross who runs craft brewer, he has fixed me up with very good prices and services and could steer you in the direction of some specialty grains and some hops to make an APA. Maybe some light crystal and a touch of melanoiden, some amarillo, cascade, and even some saaz.
Hope this helps.
Cheers.

PM me your ring size and I'll head down the jewellers tomorrow. lol.

Edit: to answer your question, the grain uncracked will last ages, your local HB store will probably crack it for you for a small
fee (probablly for free), or ask for some grain to suit the style you like and he can make you a nice drop for giving him a great pressie, it's the gift that just keeps giving!


----------



## Mrs Wambesi (5/2/08)

snagler said:


> I would like to help, but that sounds like uncharted territory to me  . It took me weeks to decide on my first AG recipe.
> My only advice would be to keep it simple with aussie ale grain.
> 
> Perhaps you could make him a personnalised and ingraved mash paddle?



"uncharted territory" alright, i bought him a coopers kit last year, thinking that it wouldn't take up to much time... well wasn't i wrong. The boys (ages 2 and 4) get very upset if he dosen't have a beer to drink with dinner, and they even tell him that "you have to go to the naughty spot" So guess i am VERY out numbered, so if you cant beat them... join them.  




Hutch said:


> All good suggestions above - a sack or two of ale malt would be my pick (Marris Otter, Joe White, etc.).
> Not meaning to rain on your parade, but don't forget that the grain comes "un-crushed", and needs to be crushed before being used. A grain mill is typically in the $200+ mark, which you might not be expecting to fork out.
> Cheers, Hutch.



I was thinking of buying a mill for valentines day, and the grains for birthday.



LethalCorpse said:


> craftbrewer have a cute little one for $99.
> 
> No affiliation etc, not even a satisfied customer, just spotted it when looking for my false bottom. As an aside, they're now all stainless! Win.
> 
> ...



But is this mill as good as the other one i saw on grain and grape (Barley Crusher grain mill including hopper) for $245, if i am going to buy one i would want it to last a few years.




rough60 said:


> Will you marry me? Nah really my missus is very tolerant of my AG, not encouraging, but tolerant.
> I'd say get a bag of pale, I use Joe White and am very happy with it. Then maybe pm Ross who runs craft brewer, he has fixed me up with very good prices and services and could steer you in the direction of some specialty grains and some hops to make an APA. Maybe some light crystal and a touch of melanoiden, some amarillo, cascade, and even some saaz.
> Hope this helps.
> Cheers.
> ...



So can Home brew stores make up a bag (so to speak) of all the particular grains, and all he needs to do is add the hops? and what ever from there? :huh: 
Thanks for the proposal...hope he does stay out of this thread B)


----------



## lucas (6/2/08)

if you're getting him a mill too then perhaps this doesnt apply, buy since you're in melbourne an easy way to get him started might be 25-50KG on grain and grape's grain book. from what I've hear about how it works, you pay the price for a sack of grains up front and they record it in their book and then any time he goes in and get a recipe made up they deduct it from the amount on the books. that way he doesn't even need to think about storage and can get it crushed fresh each brew. should set him up for around 9-10 average strength 20-25L batches. I guess it depends on how close you are to grain and grape, and how soon you expect to get him a mill.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (6/2/08)

lucas said:


> if you're getting him a mill too then perhaps this doesnt apply, buy since you're in melbourne an easy way to get him started might be 25-50KG on grain and grape's grain book. from what I've hear about how it works, you pay the price for a sack of grains up front and they record it in their book and then any time he goes in and get a recipe made up they deduct it from the amount on the books. that way he doesn't even need to think about storage and can get it crushed fresh each brew. should set him up for around 9-10 average strength 20-25L batches. I guess it depends on how close you are to grain and grape, and how soon you expect to get him a mill.



I think this might be the best answer to date. I've bought a sack of grain then borrowed a mill to crush it and made good beer. It works.

But, you simply cannot beat the flexibility and convenience of the Grain Book. Apart from anything else, you get the crush for free and you get to use any species of grain they stock. You also get to familiarise yourself with all the bright shiny objects in the shop.


----------



## Hutch (6/2/08)

SpillsMostOfIt said:


> I think this might be the best answer to date. I've bought a sack of grain then borrowed a mill to crush it and made good beer. It works.
> 
> But, you simply cannot beat the flexibility and convenience of the Grain Book. Apart from anything else, you get the crush for free and you get to use any species of grain they stock. You also get to familiarise yourself with all the bright shiny objects in the shop.


I second this suggestion - so long as Mr Wambesi can get to G&G easily to pick up the grain for each brew.
I usually phone through an order for a particular recipe (individual quantities of a few different grains). They do the crush, and put it all in together, or separate bags if you prefer. Pick it up the next day (they like 24hours notice), and they deduct the quantity from the grain book.
It is such a simple way to get whatever combination of grains you like with minimal fuss, and no unused grain going to waste. And it is cheaper than buying individual (small) quantities of this and that to keep stocks up.

As much as I'm very tempted to buy some more bling for the brewery (a grain mill), this convenience is hard to beat.


----------



## therook (6/2/08)

Mrs W, the $99.00 dollar mill from Craftbrewer is a ripper as many others would tell you, also Ross wouldn't sell it if it was crap  

Rook


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (6/2/08)

And, if you'll indulge me and ignore everything but the cost and my drifting even further off topic:

MillMaster: $270
Motor: $50
Pulleys/belts: $100
Hopper/stand: $100

Say, $500.

One 25kg sack BB Ale Malt: $38

50kg Grain Book Purchase: $150 (from memory) = $75 per sack.

To make up the cost of the mill, you need to buy 500/ (75-38) = 13 and a bit sacks, or 338kg, or 48brews (give or take). The figures improve as you brew more interesting beers...

If you buy a Marga and a cheapie drill, you spend $130, which requires 13 brews.


----------



## EK (6/2/08)

Just curiously, does he have a keg setup? I just got one for my birthday and was very happy to open a box to some shiny hardware. If so, or if it is too expensive (the wife passed the hat around to my friends), then the grain mill (or other relevant hardware) would be my pick. Grain will get used and be gone, the hardware will last, especially if it is shiny metal.  

EK


----------



## BOG (6/2/08)

A mill for Valentines day..... I wish my wife was that romantic....no really... that would be very cool....


----------



## SJW (6/2/08)

Hey Mrs W, Will you marry me :wub: 

Steve


----------



## eric8 (6/2/08)

Mrs W,

I just did a brew a couple of weeks ago with some grain that I had cracked at least two months ago, and it still tatsed pretty good to me. Its bubbling away very happily at the moment.
I am sure what ever you get he will be a VERY happy brewer.

:icon_cheers: 
Eric


----------



## Mrs Wambesi (6/2/08)

lucas said:


> if you're getting him a mill too then perhaps this doesnt apply, buy since you're in melbourne an easy way to get him started might be 25-50KG on grain and grape's grain book. from what I've hear about how it works, you pay the price for a sack of grains up front and they record it in their book and then any time he goes in and get a recipe made up they deduct it from the amount on the books. that way he doesn't even need to think about storage and can get it crushed fresh each brew. should set him up for around 9-10 average strength 20-25L batches. I guess it depends on how close you are to grain and grape, and how soon you expect to get him a mill.



I love the idea of a grain and grape grain book!!!, it works out great for both of us. I get to buy him grain (in a way) and support his beer brewing. He gets to select and make a range of beers!! win win  




therook said:


> Mrs W, the $99.00 dollar mill from Craftbrewer is a ripper as many others would tell you, also Ross wouldn't sell it if it was crap
> 
> Rook



fair enough, looks like that will be the one i get! B) 




EK said:


> Just curiously, does he have a keg setup? I just got one for my birthday and was very happy to open a box to some shiny hardware. If so, or if it is too expensive (the wife passed the hat around to my friends), then the grain mill (or other relevant hardware) would be my pick. Grain will get used and be gone, the hardware will last, especially if it is shiny metal.
> 
> EK



No, not yet, he has been talking about it. We now have 4 fridges. <_<


----------



## EK (6/2/08)

Mrs Wambesi said:


> No, not yet, he has been talking about it. We now have 4 fridges. <_<


Keg setups (2 kegs, disconnects, taps, etc..,not the gas bottle though) can be obtained from most home brew stores...though shop around as the prices can vary by as much as $100. Though, as I am in Brisbane, I don't know about any Melbourne stores.

EK


----------



## Darren (6/2/08)

Mrs Wambesi,

If the mill from Craftbrewer is a Marga mill, avoid it like the plague. It is not made to crush malt and your hubbie will spend a few hours (instead of a few minutes with a brew mill) cracking grain. If you buy a mill, buy one made to crush grain. You only want to buy one mill in a lifetime. The Marga mill does the job but is far from perfect. Once he has a good mill, everybrew from that time on will reduce the costs of subsequent brews (See the bulk Melbourne malt buys and compare the prices)

As for the malt, I would go for either Weyermann pils or Barrett Burston malts to replicate Little Creatures 

cheers

Darren


----------



## Ross (6/2/08)

Darren said:


> If the mill from Craftbrewer is a Marga mill, avoid it like the plague. It is not made to crush malt and your hubbie will spend a few hours (instead of a few minutes with a brew mill) cracking grain.
> \
> Darren



Darren, you are entitled to your opinion, but there are many 100's of very satisfied Marga users in the Country. It is tremendous value & perfect for most homebrewers. Telling someone it's going to take " a few hours" to crack their grain is utter rubbish.



Cheers Ross


----------



## sinkas (6/2/08)

Darren said:


> Mrs Wambesi,
> 
> If the mill from Craftbrewer is a Marga mill, avoid it like the plague. It is not made to crush malt and your hubbie will spend a few hours (instead of a few minutes with a brew mill) cracking grain.
> 
> ...


----------



## EK (6/2/08)

Darren said:


> Mrs Wambesi,
> 
> If the mill from Craftbrewer is a Marga mill, avoid it like the plague. It is not made to crush malt and your hubbie will spend a few hours (instead of a few minutes with a brew mill) cracking grain. If you buy a mill, buy one made to crush grain. You only want to buy one mill in a lifetime. The Marga mill does the job but is far from perfect. Once he has a good mill, everybrew from that time on will reduce the costs of subsequent brews (See the bulk Melbourne malt buys and compare the prices)
> 
> ...



I intend to move to all grain beers in the next year and I noticed that you were happy to throw off at the Marga Mill which many others seem to recommend, but what would _you _recommend?

EK


----------



## Darren (6/2/08)

EK said:


> I intend to move to all grain beers in the next year and I noticed that you were happy to throw off at the Marga Mill which many others seem to recommend, but what would _you _recommend?
> 
> EK




Hi EK,

Sorry, I will address Ross's winge first. Do you use a Marga Ross to crush your malt? I doubt it. It is slow and inefficient.

Having seen the Marga mill I know it is intended to make flour. The average homebrewer wanting to get into home brew would be better off going to their nearest second hand shop and grabbing a food processor, chucking some malt into it, flipping it on its side then turning it on until desired "crush" is obtained. Nothing wrong with that. Actually I used one for my first 30 or so AG brews and won medals at state level.

EK, I now have a Valleymill and have used it for 10+ years with no problems. Apparently they don't sell them anymore. If I were to buy again I would go for the three roller crankenstein (spelling is probably wrong)

cheers

Darren


----------



## Ross (6/2/08)

Darren said:


> Hi EK,
> 
> Sorry, I will address Ross's winge first. Do you use a Marga Ross to crush your malt? I doubt it. It is slow and inefficient.
> 
> ...



Darren, I used a Marga right up until I started my business & it never missed a beat. Now with up to 100kg of grain cracked in a day, i use a 3 roller crankenstein - Cost me close to $1,000 to set up though by the time i motorised it. A far strech from the sub $100 Marga, which is also a 3 roller mill.
I bought the Marga from Tony who had many happy years with it & its now with a new AG brewer who again is very happy.
Suggesting the average homebrewer would be better off using a food processor (though workable), is just plain daft, but again you are entitled to voice your opinions, I just hope too many don't take your stirring seriously  .

cheers Ross


----------



## Darren (6/2/08)

Ross, 
Not stirring. Just know that the Marga is not the mill of choice otherwise Tony and yourself would still be using it  . Good to see you bought the Crankenstein. Around $250 for the hand-cranked model from memory. 

No need for motors for 5 kilo of malt. Simply turn the handle (like you would need to do with an un-motorised marga, except the Marga would take you a good 20 mins)

Sure spend $100 on a flour mill (Marga)if you are uninformed. Better to spend $250 on the mill you actually want which will last a lifetime.

cheers

Darren


----------



## Gough (6/2/08)

Darren said:


> Ross,
> Not stirring. Just know that the Marga is not the mill of choice otherwise Tony and yourself would still be using it  . Good to see you bought the Crankenstein. Around $250 for the hand-cranked model from memory.
> 
> No need for motors for 5 kilo of malt. Simply turn the handle (like you would need to do with an un-motorised marga, except the Marga would take you a good 20 mins)
> ...



Just on the Marga Mills...

For any brewers on a budget out there in my opinion the marga is a winner. Is it slower than mills twice its price? Yes! Does it take an hour to crush 5-6kgs grain?? NO!! Max 15 minutes or so for up to 8 kgs in my experience. I had a marga mill for years and was happy with it. I have now upgraded at home and have a helluva lot bigger mill to play with at work :lol: but still have a soft spot for my old marga mill and can't see how those with $100 to spend vs $200 + can really go that far wrong Darren??

Shawn.


----------



## LethalCorpse (6/2/08)

We've come a long way from "hours" to "20 min". 

I read Ross' comments as saying that he was a satisfied user of a marga for many years, and only upgraded when he had to crack 100kg per day as a professional. Before that, it belonged to another brewer, who presumably used it until his needs outstripped the mill, and it's currently with another brewer, who will use it until his needs outgrow it. Seems to me that, as a new AG brewer, a mill that is capable of cracking 100kg per day is probably overkill. That's like saying buy a minivan when you're a student, because one day you'll have plenty of kids to cart around. Everything I've found on the marga indicates that it's possible to create a coarse flour with it if so desired, but a flour milll is a different beast altogether. Horses for courses.

You don't actually indicate there that you've ever actually _used_ a marga mill, but you have seen one. I've never used one either, it may be shite, I dunno. But I'm far more likely to listen to the opinions of those who have used it, and love it, than those who haven't used it, have spent a fortune on something else, and therefore have a vested interest in justifying their expense. 

In short, please detail your particular grievances with the product you're rubbishing, or head to the bar for a nice tall glass of STFU.


----------



## milpod (6/2/08)

Darren just likes to be contrary.The marga is a great entry level mill for those dipping their toes into all grain,and not sure if
they wish to continue.It negates the cost a little, for other expenses.

Others bought the marga years ago,I'm sure many have never changed.

Ten minutes to crush 7kgs(with drill) will add hours?Food processor,good one  

I thought about updating to a larger "mill",but decided against it,my marga works just fine.80% + efficiency.

As a side note,with the big update to other mills,people still seem to be hanging on to their margas.That,or they are giving them away for free?I don't see second hand units for sale.


Cheers


----------



## Darren (6/2/08)

Hey guys/girls,

As I said before you only ever want to pay buck$$ for a mill once. There are not many brewers have known that have stuck with their MODIFIED Marga mills. They have all stepped up to a knurled roller mill.

Milpod, Food processor works fine for the first few batches until you buy a $100-250 mill.

If BIAB and no-chill are entry points then the food processors are too, unless you can explain to me why not?

cheers

Darren


----------



## Darren (6/2/08)

LethalCorpse said:


> We've come a long way from "hours" to "20 min".
> 
> I read Ross' comments as saying that he was a satisfied user of a marga for many years,
> In short, please detail your particular grievances with the product you're rubbishing, or head to the bar for a nice tall glass of STFU.



Hi Lethal,

Nice 23rd post. If you have anything to contribute about malt and crushing it let me know. Just looking at your avatar. Is that you following Ross?  

cheers

Darren


----------



## Ross (6/2/08)

Darren said:


> As I said before you only ever want to pay buck$$ for a mill once. There are not many brewers have known that have stuck with their MODIFIED Marga mills. They have all stepped up to a knurled roller mill.
> 
> Darren



LOL - You obviously have never used one, as a Marga is a knurled roller mill, a 3 roller one at that. 
Anyway, my last words on the subject, as your comments are becoming tedious, & this thread seems to have become derailled from the original question.

cheers Ross


----------



## big d (6/2/08)

Im with Darren on this one.Measure twice cut once.Do the research and do it well as too often we read of upgrades from one model to another.
Now why would one go from a Marga that one is happy with to another model?
Ross crushes 100kg a day.Big deal.Obviously the Marga doesnt cut the mustard for such a high volume.I remember years ago i went to a brew day at Goliaths in Adelaide and Dave was crushing with a Valley Mill.It was one mill i really wanted up until i saw it at close hand.
It had wide rollers etc but the grain was feed through an approximate port of 25mm square.What a waste.
I went for the Barley Crusher.
To cut a long story short do your research,save a few extra bucks and get the quality you really want because at the end of the day the quality will last you a long time and you will not worry to much about upgrading.

Cheers
Big D

PS Grain is best fresh so dont keep it too long.


----------



## Darren (6/2/08)

Good to see tha Ross the retailer has opted out. Marga is a MODIFIED flour mill. It is no better than a food processor in your first few batches. Save your $$ and crush in a food processor. If you like the beer buy a mill. $250 is nothing for a lifetime investment.


----------



## SJW (6/2/08)

For what it's worth (not much) I use a second hand Phil Mill I paid $20. It takes 20mins to run 6 kg's through the first time and about 5 mins the second and I think it does a great job, after all we are only making BEER fellas not space shuttles. If I was a big player in the beer industry I am sure I would have a better mill but for a simple AG brewer who brews once every 2 weeks I like the idea of making do with what I got and turning out IMO great beer.
It shits me no end some retailers and wankers on this site bang on about having the brightest shiniest bling AG gear money can buy but can they make beer with it?
Food (or beer) for thought  

Steve

Sorry boys, just a quick edit, I think Darren has made his point, in his own special way, and he may well be correct, but I think we are a long way from where this post started.....On behalf of all involved we apologize Mrs W


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/2/08)

Darren said:


> Mrs Wambesi,
> 
> If the mill from Craftbrewer is a Marga mill, avoid it like the plague. It is not made to crush malt and your hubbie will spend a few hours



What a load of bullshit Darren  

Day by day you're sounding more and more like the AHB's answer to Lord Haw-Haw. 

Had a Marga myself for 2 years and the thing crushed over 300kg of grain and is still going strong with another brewer. By no means a perfect solution but crush grain exceedingly well for their low price.

Edit: Darren not so sure about a few hours but I suspect you're pretty well-versed in "hand-cranking".

Warren -


----------



## LethalCorpse (7/2/08)

We ALL *elbows the rest of the wee boys* apologise for the detour in your thread, Mme Wambesi. If you've got any other questions about how best to cater for your husband's brewing fetish, we're only too happy to help. If you'd like to hear more arguments on whether the marga mill is a worthwhile investment, you'll find us in another thread. Innat right lads?


----------



## milpod (7/2/08)

Darren,so you have never upgraded?

You always bought the best piece of gear for job,once?

:beer: :beer: 

Better man then me, Gunga din

Sorry MrsW


----------



## wambesi (7/2/08)

SJW said:


> Sorry boys, just a quick edit, I think Darren has made his point, in his own special way, and he may well be correct, but I think we are a long way from where this post started.....On behalf of all involved we apologize Mrs W



Exactly, thanks to everyone who put their point across, its now starting to get petty, each person is entitled to their own thoughts on the matter but lets end that stuff right here.
Different mills for different people, I'll be happy with whatever I get. 
Let's all relax and have a homebrew....well maybe not me it's 6am, time for work...


----------



## Darren (7/2/08)

milpod said:


> Darren,so you have never upgraded?
> 
> You always bought the best piece of gear for job,once?
> 
> ...




Milpod,

Yes, I upgraded. From a food processor to a Valleymill (10 years ago). Valleymill was not the most expensive of the two on the market at the time. If I was to get a new one it would be a three roller Crankandstein.

cheers

Darren


----------



## eric8 (7/2/08)

Darren said:


> Hi Lethal,
> 
> Nice 23rd post. If you have anything to contribute about malt and crushing it let me know. Just looking at your avatar. Is that you following Ross?
> 
> ...



What is it with you having to rubbish people???
Does it make you feel like a big man??
You seem to forget that you started out with a low 23 posts once. Unfortunately even though you have over 2000 odd posts, you still seem to come up with stupid things to say. 

Eric


----------



## therook (7/2/08)

milpod said:


> Darren,so you have never upgraded?
> 
> You always bought the best piece of gear for job,once?
> 
> ...



Darren's first brew was also an A.G, why start any lower.

Valley Mills....wouldn't waste my time

Rook


----------



## therook (7/2/08)

eric8 said:


> What is it with you having to rubbish people???
> Does it make you feel like a big man??
> You seem to forget that you started out with a low 23 posts once. Unfortunately even though you have over 2000 odd posts, you still seem to come up with stupid things to say.
> 
> Eric




also, out of his 2000+ posts he wouldn't have more than 23 constructive posts.

Rook


----------



## SJW (7/2/08)

I bet thats the last time Mrs W asks a question on this site. Can u blame her.


----------



## under (20/2/09)

I just received a kilo of crushed grain. Haysie stated that "Cracked/crushed base grains you dont have a lot of time, i.e 1-3 weeks depending on how you store it". 

The grain I have is steeping grain. Baird pale crystal and weyermanns caramunich I. 

Would storing it in a paper lunch bag, inside a tupperware container in the fridge be a good way to store?

Suggestions welcome for a grain newb!!


----------



## rclemmett (20/2/09)

under said:


> I just received a kilo of crushed grain. Haysie stated that "Cracked/crushed base grains you dont have a lot of time, i.e 1-3 weeks depending on how you store it".
> 
> The grain I have is steeping grain. Baird pale crystal and weyermanns caramunich I.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't think so. You need to keep it dry and the air out. I keep my cracked grains in an airtight container in a cupboard.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (20/2/09)

Interesting thread to bring back to life

Lot's of people recommend fridge storage of grains in an air tight container

Cheers


----------



## rclemmett (20/2/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Interesting thread to bring back to life
> 
> Lot's of people recommend fridge storage of grains in an air tight container
> 
> Cheers



Do you?


----------



## boingk (20/2/09)

I've recently purchased some large metal tins from an military disposal shop for this very reason - storing base malt. I'm planning on throwing some dehumidifying dealies in there to keep the moisture down.

On another note, you can buy large (5L) clamp-seal glass jars for nix at most cheap shops.

Cheers - boingk


----------



## Cortez The Killer (20/2/09)

Rob2 said:


> Do you?


Nah

I've got a mill

The cool temps are supposed to stop the crushed grain from staling

Cheers


----------



## rclemmett (20/2/09)

Cortez The Killer said:


> Nah
> 
> I've got a mill
> 
> ...



I once kept grains in the freezer................... Under advice from members on this forum (SJW, Stuster, HB79) I stopped as they said it would promote mold growth. If they are correct or not I have had no issues with storing grains in airtight enclosures out of the fridge. Just my experience.


----------



## Jakechan (20/2/09)

I store mine in the freezer. So far, so good. I would rather have a freezer full of cracked specialty grains and order some base malts once a week or so then have to worry about sacks of grain being ransacked by rodents.
Cheers,
Jake


----------



## Ross (20/2/09)

Under,

just store cool & dry - your grains will last many, many months, no problem.

cheers Ross


----------



## rclemmett (20/2/09)

Is a fridge a dry environment? I know its packed with bacteria but I am unsure about moisture.


----------



## Ross (20/2/09)

Rob2 said:


> Is a fridge a dry environment? I know its packed with bacteria but I am unsure about moisture.




fridge is fine, but not really necessary.

cheers ross


----------



## clean brewer (21/2/09)

Rob2 said:


> Is a fridge a dry environment? I know its packed with bacteria but I am unsure about moisture.



A toilet seat is a dry enviroment, not much bacteria and dependant on moisture whether you have weed on it or not..  

Sorry :icon_offtopic: but had to type it...


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/1/10)

hey hey

Thought I'd post and ask here instead of starting a new thread and couldnt find an excat answer. Just wondering, I bought 500g Caramalt 60EBC in mid November and had the brew shop crack it for me. I've used half and the rest has been sitting in a ziplock airtight bag in the cupboard. Will it still be good to use? In these conditions how long can you keep cracked grains for? Anxious to brew today!

dickman


----------



## under (10/1/10)

Should be fine mate. Airtight, dark area, consistent temperature. You would think it should be fine for a few months at least.


----------



## matti (18/12/11)

Gang, not out of my brewing Hiatus yet aaaaargh, Had a dream about recipes last night. Getting withdrawal symptoms.....! :blink: 

I 've got a load of grain uncrackeds. Weyermann Pilsner, Joe white and Marris Otter ale malt.
Made a visual inspection and no vermins yet at 24 months later.

It would take me two days to set up for a brew session. With the silly season upon us and school holidays I am not likely to get a session unless I become a completed bastard and ignore those most important around me.

I Might eat the grain for breakfast :lol: 

Sorry for the rant but haven't posted anthing sensible for 24 months...

Storage Tips 

3 tips. 

Dry
Dark
Airtight.


Matti


----------



## MaltyHops (18/12/11)

matti said:


> ...
> I Might eat the grain for breakfast :lol: ...


You'd probably meet you RDI for fibre for sure! :huh:


----------

